# Help overclocking?



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

hello i just recently built a new system to start off i have a intel core 2 cpu 2.66 ghz wolfdale my memory is ocz (ocz2rpr8001g) i also have a bfg tech 550 watt psu i am also using a zalman ultra quiet cpu cooler (cnps9300at) and my idle temps are around 20 to 21c. i am using an antec 900 case plenty of fans all on high. Overclock?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Mobo? I'm not familiar with BFG PSU's or their quality.


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*BFG markets some very good PSU's. S/B no worries there.*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@Cobracon 
Do you know who makes BFG PSU's?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

about a year ago we have hge issues with bfg power supply not sure if they changed their ways but they were horrid if my memory is correct


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

BFG PSUs are not made by BFG I forget who they are made by but they are not as good as Corsair or Seasonic and those are the only two I would trust.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I thought I recalled reading negative things about BFG PSU's but I wasn't sure. Thanks for the info.
I certainly wouldn't attempt much OC'ing with a substandard PSU.


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

Tyree said:


> @Cobracon
> Do you know who makes BFG PSU's?


*No I don't. I had 2 Corsair 650 watt PSU's fail (in a row). Does that mean the whole line and all Corsair's are "bad"?? Of course not. If you look long enough, you'll find customer reviews that shoot down Corsair, OCZ, SeaSonic, or any brand you choose. BFG is not a substandard PSU. Just remember, they most all come from a handfull of factories in China, and if you had the money and inclination, could have your name stuck on a PSU.*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes any PSU can fail but I am sure you will find that Corsair and especially Seasonic have far less faliure rates than brands like OCZ, BFG and some of the Antec ones. Then you get brans which are sure to fail like Rosewill, Winpower etc

I personally prefer seasonic they are expensive but normally the more you pay for a PSU the better quality you will get and when it comes to power supplies that is something you should never skimp on.

Corsair did have a few problems with their early PSUs but they have invested in better materials and produce really good PSUs and have done for a couple of years now.

Seasonic have been in the game along time.


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, so on topic, I would definitely push the system if need be, but it does not really look like you need it. 2.66 Ghz will run pretty much anything short of a PS2 Emulator, but other than that, it's fine. You can get to like 3.2 easily.


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a msi p7n sli motherboard and yes i still want to oc it if i can


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

so no help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

people will answer when they have time.

read here on how to overclock its at the top of the overclocking forum http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

We will help you we are just concerned fro the wellbeing of your system atm witht he powersupply


----------



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

is i it good enough


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Borderline. I wouldn't push it. Really, you don't need to overclock your processor, it will run anything out there for at least two years, maybe more, without any trouble. Overclocking now will simply strain your system and possibly lead to a PSU failure, without any real performance improvement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing stresses hardware and voids the CPU warranty (Intel is checking now). Using a substandard PSU only adds to the likelihood of parts damage and possible failure.
As pointed out in previous posts, you're CPU is quite capable running at stock speeds.

Corsair did have some reliability issues but their PSU's are made by Seasonic now so those problems have been remedied.


----------

